# John Blackie. Deck Officer. 'City of Exeter' 1960s



## Spikesdad (Dec 3, 2005)

I knew him in Bournemouth and saw him there in the early 60s I think he married out of Birkenhead. Is he still earthly bound! Spikesdad


----------

